# Cool F-22 Pic



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2009)

F-22 Raptor Accelerates Vertically on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2009)

The same dude has lots of GREAT shots

F-16 Fighting Falcon on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonjim/3670172912/in/set-72157620556104613/

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice cosmo!


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shot


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shots.
Thanks for the links Comiso. 


Wheels


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice plane.

But I prefer the F-35 or the F-5.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)

WHOA!!!!!! That's a kickin shot. Thanks for sharing the find Comiso!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks! I am afraid we lost to have ones.


----------



## ksilber11 (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome shot, never seen that one before.




SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Nice plane.
> 
> But I prefer the F-35 or the F-5.



F-5? Ew ew, ew ew ew. Haha


----------



## fly boy (Aug 5, 2009)

that is epic


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2009)

The F-22 in the pic above is not accelerating vertically, but pulling into a stall... Our very own evangilder has some similar shots....


----------



## leonardmorpho (Aug 6, 2009)

Great shot! the condensation looks nice


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree....


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

Does condensation happen on WWII planes?


----------



## leonardmorpho (Aug 9, 2009)

well, I think it depends of the pressure. if it is going fast enough and make a tight turn there might be


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2009)

Condensation can happen on about any aircraft if atmospheric conditions are right. You want to see vapor shots?






Now THIS is some F-22 Vapor!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2009)

You know conditions are right when you get vapor from an A-10!






And of course, every aviation photographer loves the pre-mach cone!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a great shot of an A-10!


----------



## leonardmorpho (Aug 9, 2009)

nice shots


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2009)

Great shots Eric 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2009)

Cheers guys. That was at Point Mugu back in 2007. That was an awesome show, with lots of vapor. Even a C-130 was making vapor that day!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 9, 2009)

great shots eric... the first shot looks like it's re entering from orbit


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 9, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> great shots eric... the first shot looks like it's re entering from orbit



Whitch one?


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm getting vapor lock. Love it.


----------



## Pong (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! very nice shots Eric. The third and fourth shots are my favorites.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> Whitch one?



Post #17... the space shuttle re-enters with a similar attitude..


----------

